# New to the TT Experience



## RobBrown (Jul 4, 2021)

Hi All
Just bought a 2002 Mk1 Quattro 225. Been browsing around this site for a couple of weeks so thought it best to register. 

I'm based in the Forest of Dean which is in Gloucestershire on the West bank of the River Severn.

Had the MOT on Friday and now have a long list of items to fix. The major one being the front subframe. Everything else seemed to be rubber degredation - CV Boots, Steering Boots, tyres,etc.

Will hopefully be up and running in the next week or so, once all the parts start to arrive in.

Thanks for the info so far.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rob, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Welcome and enjoy the mod projects!


----------

